# Happily married 35 years!



## WNC_Couple (Aug 17, 2019)

Hello! Our relationship is only getting better with time but did have some difficult years. We'd like to share the things that have kept us together, growing, and having fun as we flow into our retirement years.

We have been together since teenagers and now we're nearing retirement age. Lots of great times and many difficult times. Find someone to love, who loves you just as much, hold on with both arms and go for the greatest ride of your life! Not easy but worth every bump, bruise , and scar. 

We've been looking for a place to interact with other couples that wasn't porn. This looks like the spot, we hope. Why? Most subjects in life you can discuss freely with your friends and family but not "sex", at least in our experience. It's very awkward and embarrassing! However, how do you find good information without a conversation with others? This is why we are here to listen and learn, plus to share our own experiences.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM! You will have ample opportunity to share what you have learned.

See you on the forums.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## WNC_Couple (Aug 17, 2019)

Thank you for the Welcome(s)!


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Please feel free to tell us your story and also how you kept it together for so many years.


----------

